# Waiting on 820 bridging visa for 23 months



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Help.
I applied partner visa October 2015. I ve been on a bridging visa A , and have never been contacted by the immigration , now it will be 24 months in 2 weeks , and ve not received 820 yet , Am an high risk applicant , and have uploaded all checks in February. 

Question:

I have all the documents needed to apply for 801, do I wait for immigration to contact me (hopefully they might before the eligible date) or do I apply for 801 directly even if they don't contact me, am just a bit confused as I ve not received the 820 yet .

Any advise will do..thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If it takes longer than two years for them to grant your 820, they will probably just grant you the 801 right away and not make you apply for it. They may ask you for updated evidence of your relationship, etc. from the time you applied for the 820 until now, but wait and see what happens.


----------



## SoItGoes (Jul 29, 2017)

That sucks! 

I waited for 19 months for 820, felt like a decade. However as CollegeGirl has said, your application shall be eligible for 801 process without waiting for the 820 outcome, should it takes more than 24 months.

Sidenote, they can tricky send you a request for further up-to-date documents/proofs to be lodged just couple days before 24 months mark, then the above mentioned condition shall be voided. Sorry but that is something you better be prepared.

I wish you a tail wind bro!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

They give longer then 2 weeks to provide further info..


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks guys for the response, yes I have lots of up to date documents, am just getting ideas from you guys cause I know you all are experienced and am trying to avoid any unexpected rush.

well I hope I finally get to hear from them.


Thanks guys


----------



## chelanita (Mar 8, 2016)

maybe your sponsor can ring the immigration,mine only 10 months,I completed all the documents before I lodge mine last year nov 25,2016,


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Personally, I would not contact DIBP as if it has been 2 years since the 820/801 was applied for they will grant 820 and 801 at the same time and it saves you alot of time that way (so not a bad thing you are waiting this long as essentially it will save you an additional 12 months or more waiting).

You can't do the stage 2 application because you don't hold an 820. Just upload additional updated evidence to your 820 application.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Mish said:


> Personally, I would not contact DIBP as if it has been 2 years since the 820/801 was applied for they will grant 820 and 801 at the same time and it saves you alot of time that way (so not a bad thing you are waiting this long as essentially it will save you an additional 12 months or more waiting).
> 
> You can't do the stage 2 application because you don't hold an 820. Just upload additional updated evidence to your 820 application.


Hii mish
its over 24 months now and still no news, I called last week and they told me they are running standard checks and I don't have to do anything but to wait, I have not even submitted form 80 as am waiting for them to contact me , is there anything I can do other than wait, have read that people can make a complain but I don't know how to go about it. its just so hard being on a bridging visa for so long cause we cant plan a future.

thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

You are only just outside the processing standard. I would be inclined to give it another 2-3 weeks then submit a complaint to Immi. 

On the upside if they do grant the visa you should go dorext to 801 so in essence you will save another year + of waiting.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, I will give it another month before the complaint , hopefully something happens


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

diplomat said:


> Thanks, I will give it another month before the complaint , hopefully something happens


Note there is nothing stopping you from complaining now, I'm just one of those passive individuals that lazily let's the system run its course.


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

Mania said:


> Note there is nothing stopping you from complaining now, I'm just one of those passive individuals that lazily let's the system run its course.


Yes am like that also, that's why have never really contacted them as am thinking if there's any news they will let us know


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

diplomat said:


> Yes am like that also, that's why have never really contacted them as am thinking if there's any news they will let us know


Correct! Although everyone has their limits lol, I've seen a couple of 801 grants recently where complaints weee made shortly before hand.


----------



## marihanla (Oct 24, 2017)

*good luck*



diplomat said:


> Thanks, I will give it another month before the complaint , hopefully something happens


Good luck on the process, hope you hear from them soon with news of 801 approval straight!


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

I finally got a call today at 3pm, after 29 months on BVA , the immi officer said she will be sending an email requesting some documents, and she said I should reply directly to her email but yet to receive any email though, if I don't get the email tonight.. I will be ringing first thing in the morning...... just a quick update


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello everyone

I have applied my partner visa subclass 820/801 in April 2016 through an agent and never heard anything back from the department. I tried calling them but no luck. Every times they say if you don’t hear anything it’s always a good news. 

What should I do?
Any advise will be appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

preetiphysio said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have applied my partner visa subclass 820/801 in April 2016 through an agent and never heard anything back from the department. I tried calling them but no luck. Every times they say if you don't hear anything it's always a good news.
> 
> ...


On the positive side, as its been over 2 years since the initial application, theres always a good chance you may get your 801 granted at the same time as the 820.

Unfortunately, theres not too much you can do in the meantime but wait. You have passed the global processing time, so you could always send a complaint hoping it may bump things along, but there is no gaurentee anything will come from it.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

How can make a complaint?


----------



## City (Jun 19, 2018)

diplomat said:


> Help.
> I applied partner visa October 2015. I ve been on a bridging visa A , and have never been contacted by the immigration , now it will be 24 months in 2 weeks , and ve not received 820 yet , Am an high risk applicant , and have uploaded all checks in February.
> 
> Question:
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## City (Jun 19, 2018)

diplomat said:


> I finally got a call today at 3pm, after 29 months on BVA , the immi officer said she will be sending an email requesting some documents, and she said I should reply directly to her email but yet to receive any email though, if I don't get the email tonight.. I will be ringing first thing in the morning...... just a quick update


any update ??


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

City said:


> any update ??


https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ing-visa-801-google-page-ranking-granted.html


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep - https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ing-visa-801-google-page-ranking-granted.html


----------



## City (Jun 19, 2018)

thanks mania I am passing 25 next week.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

City said:


> thanks mania I am passing 25 next week.


As per the previous advice, it's probably around, or coming up the time to send them an email or two


----------



## City (Jun 19, 2018)

Mania said:


> As per the previous advice, it's probably around, or coming up the time to send them an email or two


I called them roughly 5 times and emailed them 4 times still no reply. and I lodge a complain to home affairs as well last week they told me the global processing time is still 25 months and I was 2 weeks to reach.i think I am going to complain home affairs again after this week.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Patiently waiting*

Hello everyone, applied for my wife's 820/801 Combined application based on marriage in May 2016{i am Aus citizen already since 2013} so it has been 26 months now and we haven't heard from immigration as of yet. We did lodge an inquiry few months ago to which we received the generic Please-wait-for-the-global-processing-times email. We already did her medicals at the start when we applied but didn't do AFP. We haven even traveled since applying the visa just in case the file progresses and we are not here to provide updated documents in time.Please can someone provide guidance and shed some light as to what would be the next step to take? I called yesterday and was speaking with lovely lady who advised Patience is a virtue so keep waiting which is fine but question is how long should i keep waiting before i take action.The silver lining is atleast my wife and i together in this beautiful Melbourne while we wait. I feel someone should create a new page for those waiting over 24 months. I joined this today so might figure out in a day or two. Please send positive vibes i could really use them at the moment.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Hello*



preetiphysio said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have applied my partner visa subclass 820/801 in April 2016 through an agent and never heard anything back from the department. I tried calling them but no luck. Every times they say if you don't hear anything it's always a good news.
> 
> ...


Hi Any update?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Hello*



City said:


> I called them roughly 5 times and emailed them 4 times still no reply. and I lodge a complain to home affairs as well last week they told me the global processing time is still 25 months and I was 2 weeks to reach.i think I am going to complain home affairs again after this week.


Hi City,

Any further update?


----------



## City (Jun 19, 2018)

Nothing so far


----------



## diplomat (Jul 21, 2017)

City said:


> any update ??


Hey city,
sorry for the late response, i went straight to PR after 30 months, i just uploaded what they ask for and got grant 5 days after.. hard journey but worth the wait.


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

Immigration website has been updated and now waiting period for 820 is up to 30 months. 
My query is my file is now 28 months in que and I got the email in June that you have exceeded the global processing time now your file will be assessed for 820 and 801 together. 
Does updated waiting period is applicable to me or not?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

City said:


> Nothing so far


Hey City, Since you lodged the complain, have you received any response?


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> Immigration website has been updated and now waiting period for 820 is up to 30 months.
> My query is my file is now 28 months in que and I got the email in June that you have exceeded the global processing time now your file will be assessed for 820 and 801 together.
> Does updated waiting period is applicable to me or not?


Hey, Have you tried to contact the department to clarify or lodged complaint?


----------



## preetiphysio (Jun 27, 2018)

I tried calling the no and they you are still in 30 months category. If you have over the global processing time we can only give you the email so that you can communicate. I told her I already have that email and last information given to me on email was that you are over the global processing time so your file will be assessed for both 820 and 801.

I really don’t know where to make a complaint.
Please help me where should I lodge a complaint. It is so frustating now.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

preetiphysio said:


> I tried calling the no and they you are still in 30 months category. If you have over the global processing time we can only give you the email so that you can communicate. I told her I already have that email and last information given to me on email was that you are over the global processing time so your file will be assessed for both 820 and 801.
> 
> I really don't know where to make a complaint.
> Please help me where should I lodge a complaint. It is so frustating now.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

Here is the link to lodge complaint.


----------



## ilovemelbourne2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ing-over-24-months-820-801-a.html#post1900999

I have finally created a new thread for all those who are waiting for over 24 months for 820/801. Please comment


----------

